# Receiver needed for the house



## powerplant (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi All,
I would like to say thanks for the help in getting my system set up last year. I did have someone else put it in. It sounds great. But now with every thing going to HDMI only I am running into a bit of a problem. I know you guy can handle this question so here goes....
I would like a Receiver that can play back in the main room (7.1) and also play back in other rooms, separate speakers (stereo). Here is the catch.. I want a Digital (HDMI) supported system. I have an ONKYO TX-NR616 receiver that only supports digital in the main room and analog in the other rooms (ch 2/3). I have a ROKU and I want to pass it through the whole house. As you know the ROKU only has a HDMI out connection. As all new systems are going to HDMI.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

May I ask what is your price point on this AVR ??


----------



## powerplant (Mar 24, 2013)

1000.oo


----------



## powerplant (Mar 24, 2013)

sorry.. that's 1,000.00 just for the receiver. I have all the speakers set in the main room and the other rooms. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I can't think of any receivers that have HDMI outputs for the second or third zones. There are a few that have two HDMI outputs for the main zone that probably could be configured to work as an output to a second zone in a way.


----------



## powerplant (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry again, I think I need a 9.1 receiver. It's not you.. It's the way I am saying what I need. This is the same trouble I had with the people who set my system up and lied to me...$5,000.00 later..... Ok here goes again... How can I have one HDMI cable feed the receiver ( my ROKU ) and have it play the same thing/song in both the main room 7.1 *AND* feed from the zone 2/3 ( receiver/amp) which goes to other speakers in the house ( bed room, Office and garage ).


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a rule that digital sources can not be down converted to analog so unless the ROKU had an analogue output as well you may have to run HDMI to the other locations or use wireless network streaming like Apple TV


----------



## powerplant (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks ... I guess I will have to make do till I can find another receiver that will do what I am talking about. It might be a good think to tell other people to read the zone 2/3 page "NOTES" first. The only way to get whole house hooked up is to have an HDMI and an analog input coming from the system they wish to listen to..... Pg 71 of the ONKYO TX-NR616 manual.. * "Only analog input sources are output from the Zone 2/3 line out jacks and zone 2 L/R terminals. DIGITAL input sources are not output."*


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That's standard, the reason digital sources can't be down converted to analog is to prevent copying. Having HDMI on each zone would increas the cost and manufactures don't see the benefit with wireless streaming now available.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am probably misunderstanding you but if you are looking to replicate what the Roku puts into your main receiver in another zone that will be connected to another amplifier/receiver ?

There are several AVRs out now that might fit, check out the Pioneer VSX - 1123 and see if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## powerplant (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you very much, nice price also..
I think you came through again. thanks.
I tell every one this site answers all questions on Home theaters.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

The Pioneer works the same as your Onkyo.
Page 30 in the manual.

I found your question interesting and checked several different manuals beginning with your Onkyo.
I could not find an AVR that will play the Roku connected via HDMI to the AVR down converted to stereo in zone 2.
Since all AVRs will down convert any input for a 2.0 speaker system I find it very curious they will not output that to multiple zones.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

chashint said:


> Since all AVRs will down convert any input for a 2.0 speaker system I find it very curious they will not output that to multiple zones.


It's because in the main zone it stays as a digital signal but to output to a zone it needs to be down converted to analog and that's not allowed any more.


----------

